# Bully sticks and GI problems?



## BmoreBruno (Jan 19, 2011)

Hello -

I'm wondering if other people have experience giving their dog bully sticks that caused diarrhea? I bought them because I thought they were supposed to be gentle on the stomach for puppies (mine is ~5 months old). However he had loose stools the following day (yesterday). I didn't connect it to the bully stick so I gave him the rest to finish last night and then he developed diarrhea last night before bed. He also had loose stool this AM. He has no other symptoms that I can notice, has been eating fine, and possibly increased energy and playfulness coinciding with the diarrhea. Could the increased energy be agitation and another symptom? 

I'll obviously stop giving the bully stick and see if things go back to normal, but I'm wondering if anyone else had a similar experience. If not, I won't give the problem as much time to resolve on its own before going to the vet. How long should I wait?

Thank you!


----------



## Binkalette (Dec 16, 2008)

I have never experienced anything like that with a bully stick. Quite the opposite, my girls do great with bully sticks, but rawhides and occasionally pig ears will cause some softer stools. Nothing terrible, but a little soft.


----------



## BmoreBruno (Jan 19, 2011)

I just googled this to see if there was mention of it on the web and I just have to add that I had NO idea they are called bully sticks because it's a bull's penis!! Is that true?


----------



## Cracker (May 25, 2009)

Cracker will often have soft stools after bully sticks..for some dogs they are just a bit 'rich'. I can occasionally give her one of the small ones without incident..but a big sized one is just too much for her...and she's a 68 lb dog. So yes, it can be too much for puppy..but like anything you have to try it and see how it goes. 

You can try adding some canned pumpkin (not pie filling) to firm up the pup's stools. But if it doesn't clear up in a day or so or she starts vomiting, then you should call the vet. 

I also find the dentabones mess her up a bit too...and make her poo grey..so we don't do those often either.


----------



## Loki Love (May 23, 2010)

Bully sticks definitely give Loki the runs. We don't give them to him any longer because of it.


----------



## BmoreBruno (Jan 19, 2011)

I knew it was too good to be true. I think Bruno may have had his last bully stick. Oooh well.


----------



## CoverTune (Mar 11, 2007)

BmoreBruno said:


> I just googled this to see if there was mention of it on the web and I just have to add that I had NO idea they are called bully sticks because it's a bull's penis!! Is that true?


Yes, they are stretched and dried pieces of bull penis (or pizzle).


----------

